# Water Pump Housing



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

After reading the forum about WP clearance Chalk up one more for the cast impeller. - PY Online Forums
I decided to take mine off and have a look at what I got. Ordered a new WP, not rebuilt, from Advance Auto, $65 - $30 discount and took the old one off today. It was a stamped WP and the new one is a cast. I adjusted (beat) the plate down to a small clearance and began to look at the WP housing. Never much studied it before but after 46 yrs it seems to have some wear. Note the LH tube has some material missing and I am thinking this will not make a very good "seal" with the baffle plate?? Surprised to see that that tube is smack in the middle of the return hose and the heater hose. Seem to remember that there was a rubber "seal" for that tube??:confused. New pump and the old pump and the final clearance photo.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe that tube doesn't seal against the plate, it just dumps into that area.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The wear is usually caused by pump cavitiation....


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I got a new pump from Advance as well. Also got a new stainless divider plate and tubes off of Ebay that were gorgeous. There were indeed rubber seals on the tubes that would butt up to the pump. You can see them here in the picture. http://www.ebay.com/itm/GTO-LeMans-...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item519af4880c#ht_718wt_1037

Clearance looks great. I hammered mine tight then took it a little tighter figuring the gasket sealer would add a minute bit of clearance..

good luck

Dan


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I also have the stainless divider plates. Went searching on eb.. and Ames for water pump sleeves. Looks like those replaceable sleeves are for 69 -72 only?? If anybody else knows otherwise, would appreciate some info before I put this back together in the next week or so. Currently trying to match my power steering pump with an OEM look, somehow  the case got dinged in and is doing a slow drip. Tried to adjust (beat) the housing out to a smooth surface but the big "O" ring is still leaking. Most replacements have the return line angled horizontal unlike the OEM line being straight up.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pre 69 used the 8 bolt set up...had 2 divider plates and no rubber slever...different system. The rubber sleeves are readily available....am I missing something here? Eric


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Pre 69 used the 8 bolt set up...had 2 divider plates and no rubber slever...different system. The rubber sleeves are readily available....am I missing something here? Eric


I am referencing a 65 389, 8bolt and Jigaway was talking about a 69-81. Sleeves are available for his but not for mine.??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Correct. Are/ were you running hot? I will check with Richie Hoffman, my engine dude, on Sunday....we'll see what he says. eric


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Couple of comments, I'm in the middle of an 11-bolt pump replacement:

1. Fel-Pro makes a gasket kit that appears to have the tube for the 8-bolts

Fel-Pro QTCS45166 - Fel-Pro Timing Cover Gaskets - Overview - SummitRacing.com

2. Regarding hammering the plate for clearance, some are starting to use a puller to adjust the impeller closer to the plate...more than one way to skin a cat.

Rick


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Correct. Are/ were you running hot? I will check with Richie Hoffman, my engine dude, on Sunday....we'll see what he says. eric


Yes a little hot. Seems like mine runs hot while on the road,~230, yet in traffic a little less than 200. I have changed the timing to 25 degrees max and then went 2 sizes larger on the center carb with no change. Have the standard metal 7 blade fan with a spacer such that the tip of the blade is centered with the edge of the shroud. I think that comparing the old stamped blade on the WP to the new cast one along with the smaller clearance will hopefully solve my problem. Might be a while before I find out as I am replacing the gas tank along with the front to back brake line. Looks like I will have to lift the engine to work the new brake line between the front wheels.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Couple of comments, I'm in the middle of an 11-bolt pump replacement:
> 
> 2. Regarding hammering the plate for clearance, some are starting to use a puller to adjust the impeller closer to the plate...more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> Rick


I read that and I think that might be a better method?? Even though mine has the corrected clearance, I don't like the fact that the plate is tapered in towards the center :confused. Don't know how much, if any, difference it will make.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would be afrade of damaging the bearings in the pump.


----------

